# Cheapies Iii -



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

These are this weeks inexpensive purchases...



The Slava was listed as having been purchased by the seller in'93 and 'needing a new battery...', the Amphibia as faulty because 'the winder is loose when unscrewed'... 

Special thanks to mach for leading me into the light of expensive watches this morning.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Chris,

That Slava looks a lot like my Raketa quartz, is it mechanical?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Stan said:


> Chris,
> 
> That Slava looks a lot like my Raketa quartz, is it mechanical?


Stan,

yes, a plain manual wind movement; haven't seen one befroe.

Chris


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Darned nice crop there Chris. 

Enjoy 'em mate.









I suspect some of the Soviet companies shared cases and movements even when Sekonda went over to far eastern products.

Don't you just love Russian watches?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

What's the top right one Chris







?

It's my poor old eyes, you know














.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

raketakat said:


> What's the top right one Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all; it's my poor photography - well it was late last night. I think the exposure was 1/4 second!

It's a 2409 17 jewel, marked as CAENAHO B CCCP. Or thereabouts.

I'd post a picture but I seem to have killed my digital camera this afternoon...

regards


----------

